# Ono Island Reef?



## Earlytimes Too (Apr 17, 2008)

Heading down this weekend with some friends and it looks like it might be a little choppy on Friday to take them out in the gulf and I really don't feel like hanging out on the island all day. Does anyone have the cordinates of the inshore reef just north of Ono? Is it worth even trying.


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Just look for the water tower and it is just on the north side of the island by the water tower. You will see all the pilings in the water marking it.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

No coords really needed. As the last poster said, just look for the big water tower...the reefs are just north of the water tower, and maybe a little to the west. Let's just say north-northwest of the water tower. Each reef is clearly marked by pilings with signs. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

you can also go to www.outdooralabama.com They have th #'s listed for all the inshore reefs. But he is correct, not hard to find.



Good Luck


----------



## Earlytimes Too (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks guys! Thinking about bouncing through it with a DOA with a live pin on a flat line. Any suggestions as to what to expect? I usually fish offshore a little ways after kings & snapper, have not done much inshore action. Out of the canal in OB Marina so I figured that was the closest place besides battleing the traffic at the pass bridge.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Personally, I would rather fish the Ross Point Reef. It seems to have more structure to me. It's also on outdooralabama.com



Hall


----------

